# Kombi de lotação



## csaalal

Se trata de las furgonetas que van realizando transporte de personas, muchas 
veces en las rutas de otros medios de transporte formales, y que están fuera de 
la legalidad.

*http://www.google.com.br/search?q="kombi de 
lotação"&hl=pt-B...*

Gracias por adelantado

Carlos


----------



## Vanda

Carlos, não entendi. O que você deseja?


----------



## csaalal

Vanda,

Necesito saber cómo se denomina en español a ese tipo de vehículos que hacen esa función.

En España, yo nunca he visto ninguno y, que yo sepa, no se les nombra de ningún modo.

Al respecto de la naturaleza de mi traducción, estoy traduciendo un cuento, y de hecho la idea principal que necesito mantener no es tanto la del tipo de vehículo, la Kombi, sino la de la función que hace, transporte de viajeros fuera de toda formalidad.

Un saludo y gracias

Carlos


----------



## araceli

Hola:

En Buenos Aires existen y les decimos, informalmente, combis truchas...
Podría ser *transporte ilegal*

Saludos


----------



## csaalal

Muchas gracias Araceli,

Sin duda que es eso, aunque me temo que no voy a usarlo. Estoy traduciendo un libro dirigido al mercado editorial español, y combi trucha, el término que se usa en Buenos Aires, es tan local que rompería el estilo. 

En lo que se refiere a transporte ilegal, creo que sería necesario añadir "de viajeros" para mantener la idea, pero a mí me parece una denominación demasiado formal, casi policial, y tampoco es la idea: quien habla es un malandro.

En este momento, me estoy decantando por microbús pirata, a pesar que se pierda la idea del tipo de vehículo (una combi y un microbús no son iguales), con microbus mantengo la idea de transporte colectivo de viajeros y pirata es lo que se usa en España para aquellos negocios fuera de la legalidad.  Tampoco me convence del todo, aunque no necesito cerrarlo urgentemente, y por lo tanto, puede que surja alguna idea mejor.

Muchas gracias.

Carlos


----------



## WhoSoyEu

En Brasil les decimos "van pirata". Quizás podrías usar esa expresión.


----------



## pkogan

Podés traducirlo simplemente como "*combi*".
En Brasil, _lotação_ es siempre una combi o puede ser otro tipo de vehículo (auto, ómnibus, etc)??


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"*K*ombi" es un determinado vehiculo en Brasil y no es ilegal. La Kombi viene siendo fabricada por más de 40 años aqui pero desde los años 90 ha perdido espacio para modelos más nuevos coreanos y europeos a los que denominamos "van" (incluyendo a la Kombi).
Hay vans haciendo transporte de forma legal pero también existen las ilegales. A estas les decimos "piratas".


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Ou poderá usar "Kombi pirata".


----------



## csaalal

Apreciados todos, 

Como comentaba en uno de los primeros posts, la idea principal que necesito mantener no es tanto la del tipo de  vehículo, la Kombi, sino la de la función que hace, transporte de  viajeros fuera de toda formalidad.

De hecho una combi, en España, es una furgoneta, pero si coloco furgoneta pirata todo el mundo lo va a asociar con transporte de mercancías.

Lo que necesito mantener es la idea de un vehículo de transporte de viajeros, y dado que quien está hablando es un malandro, me puedo permitir la licencia de entender que esa kombi hace transporte ilegal. De hecho, la trama del cuento se sitúa en un ambiente absolutamente marginal.

A partir de aquí, la solución de Araceli, combi trucha, que es absolutamente válida, no la puedo utilizar puesto que es un localismo que rompería el estlo del cuento por completo. Lo cual no quiere decir, que si estuviera traduciendo para una editorial argentina, sería la solucón que adoptaría. 

Van pirata? No se entendería en España.
Combi pirata? Tampoco se asociaría asociaría en España a transporte ilegal de viajeros
Furgoneta de transporte de viajeros? Un malandro no habla así.

Sigo pensando que lo más cercano que tengo en este momento es lo de microbús pirata. 

Un saludo y gracias a todos.

Carlos


----------



## sgpetit

y "microbús"? qué les parece?




csaalal said:


> Se trata de las furgonetas que van realizando transporte de personas, muchas
> veces en las rutas de otros medios de transporte formales, y que están fuera de
> la legalidad.
> 
> *http://www.google.com.br/search?q="kombi de
> lotação"&hl=pt-B...*
> 
> Gracias por adelantado
> 
> Carlos


----------



## patriota

Esses veículos que os moradores do Rio de Janeiro chamaram de "piratas" eram conhecidos como "*clandestinos*" em São Paulo. Além das Kombis e _vans_ de todo o tipo, havia até linhas de ônibus para 40 passageiros ou mais que faziam longos trajetos. Hoje, o transporte clandestino dentro dos limites da cidade praticamente não existe mais.

Quanto aos modelos, ainda é possível encontrar _vans_ Sprinter intermunicipais, mas a maioria das lotações que vejo são micro-ônibus deste tamanho ou maiores (a cor das faixas dos municipais indica a região da cidade em que a linha opera).


----------



## tradugal

Uma combi é uma furgoneta que  pode ser usada tanto como carga como de passageiros. Em Portugal usamos "combi".


----------



## pkogan

Eu já escutei o substantivo "lotação" se referindo ao "transporte coletivo de passageiros", independente de kombi, van ou até carro.

No Brasil, pode-se dizer que "lotação" é um equivalente de "transporte coletivo de passageiros"??


----------



## patriota

"Transporte coletivo de passageiros que trafega por ruas e avenidas e é menor que um ônibus".  Veja as fotos que coloquei no meu _post_ acima.


----------



## Lorena993

pkogan said:


> Eu já escutei o substantivo "lotação" se referindo ao "transporte coletivo de passageiros", independente de kombi, van ou até carro.
> 
> No Brasil, pode-se dizer que "lotação" é um equivalente de "transporte coletivo de passageiros"??




Sim, até mesmo um carro comum que faz transporte de passageiros cobrando pelo serviço é chamado de lotação, mas, geralmente, é clandestino.


----------



## pkogan

Muito obrigado!

Geralmente é utilizado no masculino, ou seja, O lotação, não é mesmo?


----------



## patriota

Em São Paulo, é sempre uma palavra feminina: peguei a lotação no ponto final, vi a lotação passar. Onde ouviu como masculina?


----------



## Lorena993

Acho que encontrei a explicação para ele pensar que a palavra é masculina, olha só:

Significado de Lotação *s.f. *Ato ou efeito de lotar.
Bras. (RJ e S) Forma reduzida de autolotação

http://www.dicio.com.br/lotacao/

Significado de Autolotação 
*s.m. *Bras. (S) Automóvel que transporta passageiros por preço pouco elevado, mas para um ponto determinado. (A forma reduzida, lotação, é mais corrente.)

http://www.dicio.com.br/autolotacao/

Quando ele perguntou se era masculina, eu fui dar uma pesquisada porque sempre ouvi e disse: "A lotação" "Ele pegou uma lotação para chegar mais rápido".

Agora, por essa definição desse dicionário, o correto seria "o" lotação por ser a forma reduzida de autolotação, mas como a palavra lotação também possui outros significados e é feminina, no dia-a-dia acabou se generalizando como se fosse feminina.


----------



## patriota

Lorena993 said:


> por essa definição desse dicionário, o correto seria "o" lotação por ser a forma reduzida de autolotação


O dicionário apenas relata os gêneros das duas formas e diz que uma veio da outra. Você chegou a essa conclusão de que naturalmente teriam que ter o mesmo gênero por conta própria... Vide "a pornografia" -> "o pornô" e outros tipos de mudanças de gêneros gramaticais em palavras derivadas de outras, como "a mulher" -> "o mulherão".


----------



## ARARA

csaalal said:


> Muchas gracias Araceli,
> 
> Sin duda que es eso, aunque me temo que no voy a usarlo. Estoy traduciendo un libro dirigido al mercado editorial español, y combi trucha, el término que se usa en Buenos Aires, es tan local que rompería el estilo.
> 
> En lo que se refiere a transporte ilegal, creo que sería necesario añadir "de viajeros" para mantener la idea, pero a mí me parece una denominación demasiado formal, casi policial, y tampoco es la idea: quien habla es un malandro.
> 
> En este momento, me estoy decantando por microbús pirata, a pesar que se pierda la idea del tipo de vehículo (una combi y un microbús no son iguales), con microbus mantengo la idea de transporte colectivo de viajeros y pirata es lo que se usa en España para aquellos negocios fuera de la legalidad.  Tampoco me convence del todo, aunque no necesito cerrarlo urgentemente, y por lo tanto, puede que surja alguna idea mejor.
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> Carlos



Buenos y fríos días.

Mira, Carlos, a mí me parece que "microbús pirata" define bastante bien la idea de transporte ilegal de personas. No sé si es una actividad muy común por estas latitudes, yo creo, de hecho, que no. 
La palabra "minibús" también se usa en España, pero menos. 

Sólo un apunte más. No creo que tu "protagonista" llegue a ese nivel de marginación, pero existe un tipo de transporte ilegal de toxicómanos a las zonas marginales de venta de droga, que se han dado en llamar "kundas" o "taxis de la droga".

Espero haber servido de ayuda. 
Un saludo.


----------



## anaczz

patriota said:


> Em São Paulo, é sempre uma palavra feminina: peguei a lotação no ponto final, vi a lotação passar. Onde ouviu como masculina?



Não conhece o "clássico" de Nelson Rodrigues "A Dama do Lotação"?




Lorena993 said:


> Acho que encontrei a explicação para ele pensar que a palavra é masculina, olha só:
> 
> 
> *Significado de Autolotação*
> 
> *s.m. *Bras.  (S) Automóvel que transporta passageiros por preço pouco elevado, mas  para um ponto determinado. (A forma reduzida, lotação, é mais corrente.)
> 
> Quando ele perguntou se era masculina, eu fui dar uma pesquisada porque  sempre ouvi e disse: "A lotação" "Ele pegou uma lotação para chegar mais  rápido".
> 
> Agora, por essa definição desse dicionário, o correto seria "o" lotação  por ser a forma reduzida de autolotação, mas como a palavra lotação  também possui outros significados e é feminina, no dia-a-dia acabou se  generalizando como se fosse feminina.



Só um comentário  sobre isso: Nunca ouvi a palavra autolotação mas, antigamente, muito  antes de existirem essas vans que fazem o transporte de passageiros,  havia os "táxis de lotação" (isso em São Paulo); eram táxis normais que,  em determinados horários, funcionavam como lotação, isto é, levavam mais  de um passageiro (a lotação total do veículo) para determinados lugares  (geralmente coincidindo com os principais destinos dos ônibus). Portanto, creio que esse masculino vinha de "táxi".
Só não sei de onde esse dicionário tirou essa de "autolotação" (só se for de algo mais antigo que "antigamente"), aliás, a própria definição está pouco precisa, não dá bem a ideia da coisa.


----------



## patriota

Também não confio muito nesse dicionário, mas parti da hipótese de que dizia a verdade... Não conhecia "A Dama do Lotação" e vi que o título é realmente citado por paladinos da gramática normativa como prova de que é um substantivo masculino:





			
				Sérgio Nogueira said:
			
		

> 10. O lotação OU a lotação? O LOTAÇÃO é o microônibus: A Dama do Lotação; A LOTAÇÃO é a “capacidade de lotar”: “O cinema estava com sua lotação esgotada”.


De qualquer maneira, basta ver notícias no próprio _site_ para o qual ele trabalha para descobrir o gênero corrente da palavra:





			
				G1 Notícias said:
			
		

> Uma lotação atingiu um poste e um muro em São Vicente, no litoral de São Paulo, na tarde deste sábado (29).


Parece que em alguns estados ainda usam "taxi-lotação" mesmo para falar de vans e micro-ônibus (veja a foto). Este texto legal, também de Porto Alegre, usa "lotação", no feminino.


----------



## Lorena993

patriota said:


> O dicionário apenas relata os gêneros das duas formas e diz que uma veio da outra. Você chegou a essa conclusão de que naturalmente teriam que ter o mesmo gênero por conta própria... Vide "a pornografia" -> "o pornô" e outros tipos de mudanças de gêneros gramaticais em palavras derivadas de outras, como "a mulher" -> "o mulherão".




É sim, foi uma dedução. Em momento algum eu quis dizer que era uma regra.




anaczz said:


> Só um comentário sobre isso: Nunca ouvi a palavra autolotação mas, antigamente, muito antes de existirem essas vans que fazem o transporte de passageiros, havia os "táxis de lotação" (isso em São Paulo); eram táxis normais que, em determinados horários, funcionavam como lotação, isto é, levavam mais de um passageiro (a lotação total do veículo) para determinados lugares (geralmente coincidindo com os principais destinos dos ônibus). Portanto, creio que esse masculino vinha de "táxi".
> Só não sei de onde esse dicionário tirou essa de "autolotação" (só se for de algo mais antigo que "antigamente"), aliás, a própria definição está pouco precisa, não dá bem a ideia da coisa.




Eu também nunca escutei essa palavra, mas esse não é o único dicionário no qual ela consta. Também encontrei no 'Michaelis', entre outros:


http://michaelis.uol.com.br/moderno...a=portugues-portugues&palavra=autolota%E7%E3o


----------



## anaczz

Ah, sim! Então deve ser um regionalismo sulista, como diz o Michaelis. Só citei a história dos táxis de lotação para conjecturar a respeito do gênero masculino atribuído por alguns. Mesmo naquele tempo, muita gente já dizia "Vou apanhar a lotação", creio que por extensão do gênero da palavra lotação. (Obs.: eu digo "a lotação").


----------



## patriota

Para quem ainda não leu, tivemos essa conversa sobre gêneros polêmicos: A transexualidade do/da alface.


----------

